
Alex Payne — Why I Don't Allow Comments, and More on Everything Buckets - twampss
http://al3x.net/2009/02/24/why-no-comments-more-everything-buckets.html
======
mcav
Going without comments can be beneficial, I agree. But one issue: If you don't
enable comments _or_ trackbacks, how is your audience expected to follow the
discussion?

~~~
amoeba
Everything Buckets.

------
ghostz00
He makes some good points. But don't let a few bad users spoil it for
everyone. Not everybody has a blog or a way to get there opinion heard.

~~~
TomOfTTB
That would be my point. I mean, when did it become considered "hard" to ignore
trolls?

Also I have a rule of not making a blog post unless I have at least a few
paragraphs to write on a subject. So his "no comments" stance limits
discussion in that way as well.

I hate to say it but I’ve found most of these "hit and run"" trolls usually
leave comments that, while rude, have a grain of truth to them. They’re
usually saying the thing that bloggers, who tend to worry about their
reputation in the blogosphere, won’t say.

All in all I think the whole "no comments" stance is unwise if you actually
want a true debate.

